# any homesteaders in florida ?



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

is there anyone homesteading in florida ? anyone that might be able to give me some tips or advice ?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to live down there, but in a city home. What kinda advice u need? Where in Florida?, climates vary alot from the north to the south


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Post your questions in Homesteading Questions or Countryside Families forum, and you'll get more takers. You might tour Echo Farms for ideas (North Fort Myers)(www.echonet.org) They're a christian organization encouraging food security in tropical countries by self reliance in gardening and small livestock. Low tech? Really, NO tech. Their interns can do a fine job of educating you.
In Palm Beach County you can visit Mounts Agricultural Center, ask questions of the master gardeners and you're allowed to pick up fruit off the ground for your own use.


----------

